# Monster 600 gallon DIY build



## warmpoptart (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello everyone 

I am a huge DIY fan and I like to follow forums for big tank builds and I came across this one 

Building a 600 gallon acrylic tank | REEF2REEF Saltwater and Reef Aquarium Forum

what is more of a shock is that the guy who is building this huge 600 gallon tank is also saying that he built the king of DIYS's new 375 gallon aquarium and that Joey ripped him off out of a deal they made.


----------



## grumbleguts (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice article.

One day... ONE DAY...


----------

